# Recommended Puppy Foods



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm having a hard time deciding on what puppy food I should get for my 6 month old pup, She been on Royal Canin for two weeks and had soft but it's gone away, I did some research on "From 's", "Orijen", "Acana", and "Canine Caviar" but it's expensive for a 15/20 lb bag, I was told to try "Taste Of The Wild" any thoughts Or ideas


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Every dog is different, so it might take some trial and error... but my two do very well on ToTW.


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

LoveEcho; What kind of Fourmia do you get


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

2Kool4SkoolKiid said:


> LoveEcho; What kind of Fourmia do you get


I personally feed the High Prairie formula currently, though I tend to rotate occasionally. Some dogs do better with some protein sources than others, so see what works for you.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear has done exceptional on Fromm Prairie Gold LBP. Noticeable coat change within days. He was having soft stool issue and since switching to fromm (took a couple weeks) but it's solid. Huge difference in his energy level as well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max loves , although he is not a picky eater and is doing great on Fromm large breed puppy. We have not had any issues. No growing pains so far, good weight, shiny coat, and good stools. We will be making the switch to adult soon. Very happy with this food.


----------



## Lupo (Jun 30, 2015)

When I first got my puppy the vet recommended Purina ProPlan for large breeds. I have been using it without issues.


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

I called my local pet store and they only have Fromm's Large Dog Food but not the Gold Or Parire for puppy's doesn't it matter if it's for adults ?


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I feed Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy food. It's made in the US, is a 4 star food, and is much less expensive than most other brands. It's no grain, soy, etc., and the main ingredient is lamb. We pay $45 plus tax for a 40 lb bag. Vessie loves it!


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

I heard so many bad reviews about diamond


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

The Naturals line, from what I've read, is a lot better than their regular food. Also, the US has strict requirements for food, which is sometimes why you'll see more recalls, etc. They haven't had a recall in years.


----------



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah it's stressful trying to find a good dog food at a reasonable price


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I definitely agree. Very difficult.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Euk or Pro Plan, consistently give me the best results.


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

This website might be able to give you some insights on what to choose for your pup: Dog Food Advisor

This is not the only site of its type, just do a google search of "dog food comparisons" and you'll find other similar type sites.

I am a big advocate of feeding really high quality food (if you can't feed raw  ), make sure there are no "by-products" listed on the ingredients label. You may even be surprised that some of the really well known recommended (and well advertised) brands will have animal by-products in their ingredients list. It has been awhile since I've done my research on dog foods, but if memory serves me correctly, I believe the ingredients are listed in order of how much in the actual food (the more there is, the higher up on the list). It may be good to try and see if you can find a good food that lists proteins as its first 3 ingredients. A lot of dog food manufacturers are smart because they will break up the "fillers" into smaller categories so that the fillers don't get listed as the top ingredient. Example: "*Salmon*, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, fish meal..." Even though Salmon is listed as #1, see how rice, canola meal, and oatmeal are listed as the next three? The food is probably made up of mostly the 3 carb fillers (even though they aren't listed first), than their #1 ingredient of Salmon. 

Even if it is a bit more expensive, I am a firm believer that what you put in is what you are going to get out.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger does great on Fromm Gold LBP.  
Took a little trial & error to get there though, that's for sure!


----------



## NinjaKix (Jul 1, 2015)

So would most agree that Blue Buffalo is not worth the price?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had good results w/ Fromm LG Breed Puppy


----------

